
Beating Atari Pong on a Raspberry Pi without backpropagation - phonebucket
https://ogma.ai/2020/03/beating-atari-pong-on-a-raspberry-pi-without-backpropagation/
======
c-cube
This company does very intriguing work, with some inspiration from numenta, as
far as I know. The low resource usage (running on CPU, on a raspi!) is quite
impressive. I wish there was more research on this approach.

------
sytelus
This looks very interesting but whitepaper is completely offputting. It's
filled with terms you would have never heard elsewhere but authors use them
without much explanation. It's really not even a whitepaper, just bunch of
half done slides. It's surprising that authors would so much time around
writing code, taking videos etc but have no time to really write good
description of their ideas. There got to be a simple and better way to explain
how exactly their proposed system work.

------
Judgmentality
Reminds me of some of the stuff Vicarious is doing.

[https://www.vicarious.com/posts/general-game-playing-with-
sc...](https://www.vicarious.com/posts/general-game-playing-with-schema-
networks)

------
blackbear_
Mixing backpropagation and gradient descent does not inspire a lot of
confidence.

What they are describing seems to be based on hierarchical temporal memories
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchical_temporal_memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchical_temporal_memory))

------
throwaway1523
I once bet Pong on a Atari 800 XL!

